# Mary Thurston, photographer



## Tony (Apr 20, 2008)

Mary Thurston, an Austin photographer whose business is called Animal Image Photography, has been taking pictures at our ranch several times a year and sent me some from her shoot here last week and I thought that some of you would enjoy them. She was fascinated with the relationship of some of our yearlings with their "guardians", our Pyrenees. These first two are of Little America's Blake's Surprise  and Annie.










And she was fascinated with the unusual coloring of Little America's Kickin' Da Vinci.






I thought that I posted this about two hours ago, but either it didn't post, or it was removed? Hope that it doesn't show up as a duplicate post. I do have permission to post any of her pictures, if that is a concern of the moderators.


----------



## Jill (Apr 21, 2008)

Too cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 21, 2008)

Soooo cute Tony. Especially love the 2nd one. What great pals they are. I might add....she isn't the only one fascinated by Da Vinci's coloring.


----------



## Manyspots (Apr 21, 2008)

What fun pictures! Love the little Da Vinci! Too cute! Lavonne


----------



## minih (Apr 21, 2008)

Da Vinci is absolutely adorable! Love those leg markings


----------



## carlenehorse (Apr 23, 2008)

Love little Da Vinci but you have to tell me what is his color. He sure is eye catching.

Carlene


----------



## Basketmiss (Apr 23, 2008)

Great pix Tony!!

I love Da Vinci....


----------



## midnight star stables (Apr 24, 2008)

Cute pictures. Little America's Kickin' Da Vinci is too cute


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2008)

Da Vinci is a few spot leopard appaloosa.


----------

